# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Семинар "Бхакти и варнашрама-дхарма" на "Ботаническом"

## Фёдор М.

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Приглашаем вас 5 апреля в 14.00 на обсуждение темы "Бхакти и варнашрама-дхарма", которое проведет Санака Кумар прабху.
Место проведения: БКЦ на "Ботаническом". Адрес: ул. Сельскохозяйственная, д.36, корп.1.

----------

